
Show HN: Video Chat Game Night - jmsad
https://vcgamenight.com/
======
jmsad
As the name suggests, this web app is meant to help groups of friends play
some common party games over Video Chat. Frontend is Angular 2, backend is
Node. Servers run on Google Compute Engine. I'd like to move to a higher level
PaaS, but I want to maintain a websocket connection with each client to
minimize latency, so I like the control that I have using VMs directly.

Happy to answer any questions about the architecture or implementation. I'd
also welcome help if you think this sounds fun to work on.

~~~
aaronedam
This is great! I'm not a design person so everything looks awesome. What do
you think about pricing of this service? I couldn't find any information about
that.

I would like help backend if it is possible.

~~~
jmsad
Good question about pricing. Right now it's free; longer term I haven't
decided yet. The three options that come to mind are donations, advertising,
or freemium (i.e. free up to N players or other such limitations). Each has
pros/cons.

Re: collaboration, shoot me an email and we can discuss - justin at
vcgamenight.com.

